# Graves disease



## thor4140 (Mar 17, 2014)

Trying to be strong but watching what my girlfriend is going thru this time is really tough. Ten years of battling Graves and you think you have it stabilized and here we go again. Has anyone heard of this happening. My girlfriends TSH has shot up to 9.5. The medicine seems to be barely working. They up it to 112 i believe pending another blood test. She just started a new job and now this monster is back. I am just asking if anyone ever heard of the medicine barely working anymore. I am seeing signs i saw back when she first got the disease. She say's she feels like her clothes are made of concrete. She is set to be scoped on April 19th i believe along with a few more test. She is on Tirosint. of course she is allergic to the cheaper ones Synthroid and Levothyroxine


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> Ten years of battling Graves and you think you have it stabilized and here we go again.


As long as someone has a thyroid - stable labs can suddenly go up or down. Your girlfriend sounds like she is in a hypo phase if she is taking tirosint. I only experienced hyper symptoms and was somewhat stable but only for a few months and suddenly went hyper. A diseased thyroid will disperse thyroid hormone erratically.

Have they done an ultrasound on your girlfriends thyroid? Many times nodules will cause erratic hormone disbursements.

Has your girlfriend ever considered surgical removal?


----------

